
Typescript-library-starter - alexjoverm
https://github.com/alexjoverm/typescript-library-starter
======
alexjoverm
Starter kit with zero-config for building a library in typescript, featuring
Webpack 2, Jest, TSLint, Semantic Release, and more!

